# want head first java pdf download link



## dineshakula (Jun 21, 2008)

hai dudes i want headfirst java 2nd edition pdf download links ofcourse i hav downloaded a books which are ofcouse scanned versions about 100 mb it is not clear though plz  give me the link of a direct pdf book of less mb and crispy clear book. mail me the links to dinu_tekkali@yahoo.com or dineshpvp@gmail.com


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 21, 2008)

Head first Javais not a free book. So please buy it.
Asking for pirated copied is not allowed on this forum.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 21, 2008)

Join #think-digit channel on IRC...


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jun 21, 2008)

???????


----------



## dineshakula (Jun 23, 2008)

hi today my system got hacked today il ost my rapidshare acc valid for three months plz help me


----------

